# Attention grabber



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Who'd of thought that the gtr would be such an attention grabber :bowdown1:

I thought my old noble turned heads but my little red beastie got so much attention today on a busy sunny high street I didn't know where to look through embarrassment :chuckle:

GTR ownership just gets better and better :bowdown1:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lol....yeah takes a bit of getting used too. They certainly pull the crowds in:thumbsup:


----------



## WSMGTR (Nov 28, 2011)

Took me a while to get used to it but dont mind it now.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Was driving with the windows down today and the induction noise:bowdown1:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Lol yes its quite nice to watch peoples faces and as they mouth the word "WOW":thumbsup:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't find it does turn heads anymore. Maybe I'm used to it and simply don't notice.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Any female attention? ;-)


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Adamantium said:


> I don't find it does turn heads anymore. Maybe I'm used to it and simply don't notice.



Give it a shine up:chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Ja5on said:


> Any female attention? ;-)


No just the lads:chuckle:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Ja5on said:


> Any female attention? ;-)


Lol, yeah lots. Don't tell the wife :chuckle: mind you she already knows as I got some attention at a set of lights a couple of weeks back from a group of young ladies in a motor next to me. Then as they moved forward they noticed the wife sat in the passenger seat lol. Luckily she just thinks its funny :chuckle:


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

were they good looking lassies?


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah mate no mingers lol. Just a bit young :chuckle:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

TREG said:


> Give it a shine up:chuckle:


It's mostly very shiny thanks to robbie and Alfie. Trouble with dmg is s perfect for hiding the dirt.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Adamantium said:


> It's mostly very shiny thanks to robbie and Alfie. Trouble with dmg is s perfect for hiding the dirt.


Sure is mate:bowdown1:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Ja5on said:


> were they good looking lassies?




https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=b...OEo6w8QPMmtX8Cg&ved=0CFoQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=618


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

yep, sure attracts a lot of attention and respect... 
from just admiring glances from people who have no idea what it is (most think ferrari or aston martin) to shouts from those in the know....


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

TREG said:


> No just the lads:chuckle:


I agree - sadly the GTR is a man magnet...


----------



## Vigilante102 (Nov 8, 2010)

rblvjenkins said:


> I agree - sadly the GTR is a man magnet...


Lol. Unfortunately there aren't many women that appreciate it 'fully'.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

TREG said:


> Lol yes its quite nice to watch peoples faces and as they mouth the word "WOW":thumbsup:


I think they only do that if its a Grey GTR :flame:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I found it appeals to car nuts and teenage boys.
If impressed, a girl is either a rare car type or didn't know what it actually was. i.e. Nissan


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

had a couple of girls flash there boobs one time for me as they pulled up at some lights as a gesture of their appreciation lol


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Don't kid yourselves!

99% of women don't know what GTR's or Skylines are - it's all about Ferrari's, Lambo's, Porsche's....only girls who go to car show's know.


----------



## klidder (Aug 31, 2009)

Only girls who drink out of lager cans would know what a GTR is IMO


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

with there little finger raised tho klidder  as they swig


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

DWC said:


> I think they only do that if its a Grey GTR :flame:




Quite right mate:chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

klidder said:


> Only girls who drink out of lager cans would know what a GTR is IMO




Will give them a miss then:chuckle:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Trev said:


> Don't kid yourselves!
> 
> 99% of women don't know what GTR's or Skylines are - it's all about Ferrari's, Lambo's, Porsche's....only girls who go to car show's know.


Very true mate, however I have found that female friends have really liked it even though they don't know what it is. TBH most couldn't tell the difference between Porkers, Fezzas and the like anyway lol.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I find it's the only car that I've owned and those who know me will agree I've owned lots of nice expensive cars over the years that no matter who sees Gtr has only nice things to comment about it, I'm talking about the young, the old, male or female and they don't have know anything about the cars stature. It's just an amazing all rounder car 100% without a doubt, all us guys who own one are very lucky and fortunate and not to forget Blessed to have one.


----------



## Millwallmart (Jan 17, 2012)

TREG said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=b...OEo6w8QPMmtX8Cg&ved=0CFoQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=618


'Bearded lady of Guildford' - classic! Pmsl


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

klidder said:


> Only girls who drink out of lager cans would know what a GTR is IMO


Oddly enough the only positive comment I'd had from a female was just that sort. :chuckle:
Her dad has an R32. :flame:


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

I popped in to my local Tesco once. When I came out there was a note on my windscreen.

"Your car has just made me Cum, can you do the same"

Complete with phone number !


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

I've had some nice comments, chats at petrol stations and even admiring glances... But never any notes, especially notes, like that !!


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

*MrB* said:


> I've had some nice comments, chats at petrol stations and even admiring glances... But never any notes, especially notes, like that !!


Just remembered another one. Came back to car to find another note saying

" Darling Respect. I dribbled but don't worry all clean now"

Bit of an odd one that.


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Ha, maybe it's a good thing I don't get notes then...!!


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

DWC tell me you rang the number if not can i have it


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

andyg said:


> DWC tell me you rang the number if not can i have it


The note was obviosley from the two young Ladies that were waiting for me at the end of the road and started following me all round town. Thought it best to lose them. lol. Had i been a single chap of course i would of called her just for the hell of it.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Millwallmart said:


> 'Bearded lady of Guildford' - classic! Pmsl



She loves the Gtr mate-shes all yours lol:chuckle:


----------

